# infinito usato dagli stranieri



## Einstein

E' proprio vero che gli stranieri che sanno poco l'italiano parlano con l'infinito? Oppure è solo quello che farebbero gli italiani se non sapessero la loro lingua?
Per esempio, se non sapessi dire "io vado", mi verrebbe di dire, in base a quello che sento per la strada, "io va" o "io vai", ma non "io andare".
Questo uso dell'infinito riflette l'esperienza reale o viene dai fumetti?


----------



## effeundici

Io non capire perché tu fare qvesta domanda a me, tetesco di Cermania!

Non ho una risposta alla tua domanda; sicuramente è il modo standard di imitare i tedeschi che parlano italiano.

Ho il sospetto che qualcosa c'entri anche la Mami di "Via col vento" che mi sembra parlasse in questo modo, immagino fosse il modo con cui i traduttori resero l'African American Vernacular English


----------



## Einstein

Sì, credo che i traduttori (del passato) usavano questa forma in base ai luoghi comuni, senza preoccuparsi di ascoltare qualche straniero autentico!
Il mio dubbio dipende dal fatto che in italiano l'infinito è più complesso, per esempio, della terza persona singolare del presente e mi sembra difficile che sia la prima scelta dello straniero.
Mi chiedevo se qualcuno avesse sentito davvero uno straniero parlare usando l'infinito anziché la forma giusta del verbo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mi sembra una cosa molto ragionevole: gli stranieri che sono in italia e devono imparare un poco di italiano senza però volerlo studiare, non sanno coniugare i verbi.


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Mi chiedevo se qualcuno avesse sentito davvero uno straniero parlare usando l'infinito anziché la forma giusta del verbo.


Quando ero a capo di una scuola d'inglese qui a Salerno qualche anno fa, una mia insegnante (in Italia da pochi mesi) ha risposto al telefono così, perchè seccata da una serie di telefonate oscene che arrivavano alla scuola:

_Io prendere tuo cazzo e mettere sotto ruota macchina. Tu smettere!_

Ha smesso!

Jo


----------



## Einstein

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi sembra una cosa molto ragionevole: gli stranieri che sono in italia e devono imparare un poco di italiano senza però volerlo studiare, non sanno coniugare i verbi.


Certo che per gli italiani il verbo base è "andare" e le altre voci derivano tutte dall'infinito, ma ragionano così proprio perché hanno studiato la lingua! Ma se uno straniero non sa l'italiano, si basa sulle forme che sente più frequentemente, pur senza capirne il significato preciso. L'infinito è la forma che sente più spesso? Non credo.
C'è poi un differenza fra lo straniero colto, che cerca il verbo sul dizionario e trova l'infinito, e quello che impara "a orecchio".


----------



## neutrino2

effeundici said:


> Io non capire perché tu fare qvesta domanda a me, tetesco di Cermania!
> Non ho una risposta alla tua domanda; sicuramente è il modo standard di imitare i tedeschi che parlano italiano.



E anche: Noi venire in pace, uomo bianco, AUGH!

Ovvero, i pellerossa d'America.


----------



## Hermocrates

L'uso in italiano dell'infinito o altre forme verbali come sostitutivi del tempo e modo verbale corretti da parte di parlanti stranieri dipende almeno da due fattori: 1) la lingua madre del parlante straniero; 2) il suo livello di competenza in italiano. 

Imitare la parlata straniera con un onnipresente infinito al posto di qualsiasi verbo è sicuramente una semplificazione caricaturale (incoraggiata da riferimenti nella cultura popolare come fumetti, tv, etc), ma in realtà ha un fondamento reale, anche se il quadro è ovviamente un po' più complesso. 

È il caso tipicamente di parlanti con competenze veramenteminime nella lingua straniera (italiano) e spesso madrelingua di lingue isolanti.

Le lingue isolanti sono l'opposto delle lingue flessive (come l'italiano): mentre nelle lingue flessive i termini sono declinati o coniugati e assumono forme diverse a seconda del tempo o modo verbale, del genere e numero, caso, etc, nelle lingue isolanti la forma è solitamente unica. 

L'italiano è una lingua fortemente flessiva, come il francese, il tedesco, lo spagnolo, il latino. Viceversa, il cinese è un esempio tipico di lingua isolante, e in una certa misura lo è anche l'inglese moderno (non ha distinzione di genere grammaticale e la morfologia dei tempi verbali è ridotta all'osso).

I parlanti di lingua isolante, dove fondamentalmente non esiste la distinzione morfologica tra modo infinito e modo indicativo del verbo sono più portati a usare l'infinito italiano come tempo verbale preferenziale fino a quando non raggiungono un livello di competenza abbastanza buono nella lingua.

Il quadro comunque è più articolato. Se a qualcuno interessa approfondire l'argomento, posso andare a ripescare i risultati di uno studio universitario in cui sono raccolti e analizzati molti esempi di uso dell'italiano da parte di parlanti stranieri (cinesi, africani, tedeschi, inglesi, etc), in cui emergono anche diversi pattern, incluso appunto l'uso dell'infinito, nella scelta dei tempi verbali.


----------



## Einstein

Ma, Hermocrates, la documentazione che proponi può essere interessante, ma io cercavo qualcosa di più spiccio: ai foreros risulta, secondo la loro esperienza diretta, che chi non sa bene l'italiano ricorre all'infinito, o si tratta di un luogo comune, ormai radicato grazie ai fumetti? Tutto lì! Finora abbiamo un aneddoto di *london calling* e basta .


----------



## Hermocrates

Einstein said:


> Ma, Hermocrates, la documentazione che proponi può essere interessante, ma io cercavo qualcosa di più spiccio: ai foreros risulta, secondo la loro esperienza diretta, che chi non sa bene l'italiano ricorre all'infinito, o si tratta di un luogo comune, ormai radicato grazie ai fumetti? Tutto lì! Finora abbiamo un aneddoto di *london calling* e basta .



A livello di esperienza quotidiana, io ho notato sia l'uso dell'infinito che della terza persona singolare dell'indicativo, ma devo dire più spesso della terza singolare. 

Ho ricordo in particolare di parlanti sinofoni che usano la terza singolare, e parlanti nord africani che usano l'infinito, ma questo è limitatissimo a quello che ricordo di incontri casuali con questi parlanti (strada, ristoranti, negozi, etc), e non so nulla di loro che possa aiutare a contestualizzare un po'. 

Altro dato puramente aneddotico, ho anche notato l'infinito più spesso usato nello scritto che nell'orale, ma sto parlando comunque di parlanti diversi (probabilmente anche con competenze diverse di italano) e nativi di lingue diverse, quindi non sono esempi comparabili tra loro.

Il mio sospetto è che nello scritto l'infinito sia stato usato perché è il tempo verbale che si trova nei dizionari. In questo senso, è un errore che ho visto fare spesso anche agli anglofoni (e non solo quando cercano di parlare in italiano, ma anche in altre lingue flessive, come il francese), ma è limitato a stranieri che non hanno neppure le basi della grammatica italiana e si affidano unicamente al dizionario, traducendo parola per parola.

Il motivo per cui proponevo quella pubblicazione accademica era perché il fenomeno era analizzato più sistematicamente e ricordo proponesse delle spiegazioni ben approfondite, anche distinguendo in base alla lingua madre del parlante straniero e al suo livello di competenza in italiano. Il problema è che non ricordo i dettagli per poterli citare appropriatamente, quindi dovrei andare a rivederlo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> Ma, Hermocrates, la documentazione che proponi può essere interessante, ma io cercavo qualcosa di più spiccio: ai foreros risulta, secondo la loro esperienza diretta, che chi non sa bene l'italiano ricorre all'infinito, o si tratta di un luogo comune, ormai radicato grazie ai fumetti? Tutto lì! Finora abbiamo un aneddoto di *london calling* e basta .


Ti posso assicurare che spesso è proprio così: i Cinesi soprattutto parlano tutto ad infiniti.


----------



## Hermocrates

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ti posso assicurare che spesso è proprio così: i Cinesi soprattutto parlano tutto ad infiniti.



È quello che dicevo nel primo post, a proposito dei parlanti di lingue isolanti (cinese citato come esempio tipico). 

In cinese non esiste la distinzione infinito-indicativo, quindi molti parlanti cinesi che approcciano l'italiano senza averlo studiato approfonditamente usano il modo infinito invece del modo indicativo.

C'è da aggiungere che man mano che familiarizzano con la lingua, passano alla terza persona singolare (esempio: "io porta, tu porta, noi porta..."). La maggior parte degli stranieri cinesi con cui ho parlato casualmente (e che erano persone che stavano in Italia da un po' e iniziavano ad avere familiarità con la lingua) parlavano usando la terza singolare, e distinguevano quindi l'uso dell'indicativo da quello dell'infinito.


----------



## nestore

Però è anche vero che la forza "inquinante" dello stereotipo influisce non poco. Piccola testimonianza, divertente e irritante al contempo: a Palermo, dove nei corsi del centro storico pullulano ormai i negozietti gestiti da indiani e pakistani, non è affatto raro vedere i clienti (spesso persone mature) rivolgersi paradossalmente ai commercianti riproducendo la “parlata dello straniero”, nell’intento, presumo, di agevolarli. Gli scenari tragi-comici che ne vengon fuori hanno i tratti del seguente esempio:

  “*Quanto costare camicetta*?” (infinito e assenza di articoli, altro punto non indifferente)

  “*La camicetta costa 20 euro, gliela passo a **15*” (quando addirittura non trovi il giovane che ti piazza il congiuntivo. Lì il paradosso squarcia le galassie)


----------



## Hermocrates

nestore said:


> Gli scenari tragi-comici che ne vengon fuori hanno i tratti del seguente esempio:
> 
> “*Quanto costare camicetta*?” (infinito e assenza di articoli, altro punto non indifferente)
> 
> “*La camicetta costa 20 euro, gliela passo a **15*” (quando addirittura non trovi il giovane che ti piazza il congiuntivo. Lì il paradosso squarcia le galassie)



Spettacolare e, ahimé, verissimo!  A me poi, è capitato più volte anche anche di persona, ovvero di imbattermi in negozianti/baristi/camerieri che avendomi sentito parlare in inglese nativo prima, mi hanno approcciato cautamente con un italiano "semplificato" (quando non direttamente in inglese). Ovviamente buttarci la battuta e vedere la loro faccia quando gli dici in italiano fluente (e magari pure con un po' di inflessione regionale) di non farsi problema perché te la cavi abbastanza anche in italiano, è senza prezzo. 

La scena più bella di integrazione per me è stata sentire una coppia cinese parlare tra loro nella loro lingua madre e il bimbo invece parlare italiano con accento milanese...

Comunque scherzi a parte questo modo di parlare in modo "semplificato" rivolgendosi agli stranieri non è solo dovuta a stereotipi... in realtà alla base c'è anche un comportamento istintivo che non è non è sfuggito ai linguisti.

È il comportamento che si osserva anche negli adulti che parlano ai bimbi piccoli, oppure agli animali, e esiste in un po' tutte le culture: nel momento in cui sai (o credi, come nel caso in cui parli a degli stranieri, anche se magari l'impressione è stata erronea) di avere davanti un parlante la cui comprensione linguistica è, per un motivo o per un altro, molto limitata, per veicolare il messaggio semplifichi itintivamente la comunicazione. Gli orpelli morfologici tipici delle lingue flessive (articoli, tempi verbali, genere, etc) sono la prima cosa che butti via, e tieni solo l'essenziale. 

Una cosa che è stata osservata è che si tratta di un fenomeno fondamentalmente istintivo. Poi c'è ovviamente da dire che in qualche misura, specie nei confronti dei parlanti stranieri, entrano in gioco anche fattori culturali e qualunque forma di preconcetto usi come base per stabilire quale sia la sua competenza linguistica e a quale livello di comunicazione ti possa capire. 

Altro punto interessante invece (ma forse un po' marginale rispetto alla domanda iniziale) riguarda un dettaglio della lingua semplificata usata dai parlanti italiani madrelingua quando parlano con gli stranieri: avete notato come i parlanti italiani tendono a dare del "tu" agli stranieri che conoscono poco la lingua italiana e a farsi dare del "tu" da loro in risposta?

È una cosa che ho notato nell'osservare italiani parlare con cinesi oppure con venditori senegalesi. 

Ho notato che il tono informale fa parte a pieno titolo delle caratteristiche della "lingua semplificata" a uso con gli stranieri con scarsa conoscenza della lingua.


----------



## Einstein

Ma questa "lingua semplificata" è proprio un delitto! Come farà uno straniero ad imparare la lingua correttamente se tutti gli si rivolgono in questa maniera? C'è da aggiungere che quando a me si borbotta con infiniti e senza articoli faccio fatica a capire!
Se trovo che qualcuno non capisce il mio inglese, gli parlo in modo chiaro e semplice, ma _corretto_.

Un aneddoto dai miei primi tempi in Italia quando sapevo pochissimo italiano: uno in una conversazione ha pronunciato le parole "ho detto...". Io l'ho capito come un'unica parola - "odetto" - e ho chiesto chiarimento. Mi ha detto poi "ho dire"... e io, naturalmente, ho capito "odire", ma cercando sul vocabolario ho trovato "odiare"! Tante risate, ma dimostra che questo maledetto infinito non aiuta per niente. Sarebbe bastato scandire bene "ho - detto" e l'avrei capito subito.


----------



## Hermocrates

Einstein said:


> Ma questa "lingua semplificata" è proprio un delitto! Come farà uno straniero ad imparare la lingua correttamente se tutti gli si rivolgono in questa maniera? C'è da aggiungere che quando a me si borbotta con infiniti e senza articoli faccio fatica a capire!
> Se trovo che qualcuno non capisce il mio inglese, gli parlo in modo chiaro e semplice, ma _corretto_.



Giustissimo. C'è da dire tuttavia che questa "lingua semplificata" è usata più che altro in situazioni di "sopravvivenza quotidiana", non per esempio a scuola. Sarebbe come una sorta di pidgin (anche se non lo è formalmente). Serve per cercare di concludere con successo una comunicazione immediata (per esempio, voglio comprare una cosa da te) e il parlante straniero non ha gli strumenti linguistici per capire molto bene l'italiano standard. 

Se lui/lei parla _pochissimo_ la lingua italiana (cioé non l'ha davvero studiata, conosce solo pochissimi vocaboli e praticamente nessuna grammatica) sarà più facile comunicare usando sempre la stessa parola (per esempio, per il verbo usare il modo infinito) perché così deve ricordare una sola parola per associarla a una certa azione o cosa, per esempio "comprare", "mangiare", etc, invece di molte parole diverse (es. compro, compri, compra, compriamo, comprerò, etc etc)

Questo ovviamente può avere un senso solo con un parlante straniero che 1) non conosce nessuna grammatica italiana e conosce solo pochissime parole, e 2) ha bisogno di comunicare le cose di base _subito_, prima di avere il tempo di studiare la lingua almeno a livello principiante. 

Se invece ha l'opportunità di studiare la lingua, è sempre più consigliabile che apprenda la lingua standard da subito. Purtroppo non è il caso spesso di molti immigrati, che devono affrontare la vita in un paese a loro alieno e affrontare anche le barriere linguistiche. Trovandosi a imparare la lingua da soli, imparano passando necessariamente per le forme semplificate. Anche se col tempo di solito acquisiscono una padronanza sempre maggiore.


----------



## PeppeDiMonte

Ho cominciato imparare l'italiano circa un anno fa. Per ultimi tre mesi ho frequentato "Istituto italiano di cultura". Non avevo molte opportunita' di parlare.
Ve ne posso dire dalla mia esperienza che non uso l'infinito nel contesto del argomento, ma preferirei dire niente invece di dire in modo ovviamente male. Non sono sicuro che modo sia meglio per imparare l'italiano. Forse la schelta dipende dal personaggio.

In aggiunta, trovo questo forum molto utile per migliorare l'italiano.

Per favore, correggete eventuali errori.

Grazie.


----------



## Hermocrates

PeppeDiMonte said:


> Ho cominciato a imparare l'italiano circa un anno fa. Per gli ultimi tre mesi ho frequentato l'Istituto italiano di cultura". Non avevo molte opportunità di parlare.
> Vi ne posso dire dalla mia esperienza che non uso l'infinito nel contesto del argomento parlare (?), ma preferirei non dire niente invece di dirlo in modo ovviamente male errato. Non sono sicuro che modo sia meglio migliore per imparare l'italiano. Forse la schelta dipende dalla personaggio persona.
> 
> In aggiunta, trovo questo forum molto utile per migliorare l'italiano.
> 
> Per favore, correggete eventuali errori.
> 
> Grazie.



Ciao Peppe, il tuo italiano è davvero ottimo, bravissimo!  Hai fatto solo qualche piccolo errore, continua così! 

Anch'io come te quando studio una lingua straniera mi vergogno a parlare finché non la so usare abbastanza bene, perché ho paura di fare errori. Però se ci sono parlanti di quella lingua che ti aiutano a correggere gli errori impari molto prima. 

Benvenuto sui forum, spero continuerai a partecipare.   Ciao!


----------



## infinite sadness

PeppeDiMonte said:


> Ho cominciato *a* imparare l'italiano circa un anno fa. Per Negli ultimi tre mesi ho frequentato *l'*"Istituto italiano di cultura". Non avevo molte opportunita' di parlare.
> Ve ne Vi posso dire della mia esperienza: che non uso l'infinito nel contesto dell'argomento, ma preferirei *non* dire niente invece di dire in modo ovviamente qualcosa male. Non sono sicuro che su quale modo sia meglio il miglior modo per imparare l'italiano. Forse la schelta scelta dipende dalla personaggio.
> 
> In aggiunta, trovo questo forum molto utile per migliorare l'italiano.
> 
> Per favore, correggete eventuali errori.
> 
> Grazie.


----------



## winegrower

Un aneddotto di anni fa che ancora ricordo perchè mi ha fatto molta impressione è il caso di una ragazza in un bar in Grecia, seduta vicino a me, che parlava italiano fluente, ma veramente fluente, però con tutti i verbi all'infinito! Raccontava l' esperienza di un suo viaggio in Italia e chiaramente cercava di impressionare il suo interlocutore, che non conosceva l'italiano. Però anche i *miei* amici che l'ascoltavano e pure non sapevano la lingua, ci sono cascati in pieno ed io poi, l'unico a vedere il problema, non riuscivo neanche a far capire loro la differenza!


----------



## Graf Zahl

Anch'io ho cominciato ad imparare l'italiano un anno fa, ma non ho mai usato l'infinitivo così, neanche prima. Posso immaginare che un cinese lo faccia, dato che non conosce il sistema dei verbi e delle sue desinenze, però non credo che sia comune. 

Certo che quelli che non sanno benissimo l'italiano evitano certe forme come i congiuntivi, non essendo capace di usarle o neanche conoscendole. Anche per me questi congiuntivi sono un po' "strani" talvolta, ma questo dipende soltanto dal fatto che sono assolutamente diversi da quelli che conosco io.

Può darsi che ci sono dei tedeschi che parlano così, ma saranno turisti che cercano di ordinare qualcosa senza fare sentire che sono stranieri  Comunque è una cosa davvero turistica - mi spiego: coll'infinitivo parla il turista che cerca soltanto la parola desiderata  ("mangiare gelato! per favore!") senza sapere niente della lingua. (A mio parere non è, dunque, uno straniero colto. Se fosse colto ed interessato in lingua e cultura, si sarebbe comprato anche una piccola sistemazione delle desinenze almeno del presente.) E questo modo di farsi capire non dipende dalle nazionalità. Essendo uno straniero, ognuno parlerà così quasi ovunque. (Gli italiani in Spagna non valgono ...)

Tra l'altro penso che non sia giusto utilizzare i tedeschi come esempio per la barbarie. A parte il turismo ci sono più tedeschi che italiani che cercano di imparare altre lingue, ed è una cosa che si potrebbe apprezzare. La vostra grammatica fa orror a loro, credetemelo, e sarebbe più utile dargli una mano invece di prenderli in giro. Non dà lode agli italiani che spesso non hanno pazienza né voglia di spiegare qualcosa a chi cerca di capirlo. Questo bel forum era sempre un grande aiuto per me, quando non sono riuscito a ricevere delle risposte utili dagli italiani vicini a me, e quando devo leggere queste str... qua, mi fa quasi male. Perdonatemi, pertanto, aver "amplificato" questa discussione.

Uno di qwesti teteskhi


----------



## infinite sadness

Graf Zahl said:


> Anch'io ho cominciato ad imparare l'italiano un anno fa, ma non ho mai usato l'infinitivo così, neanche prima. Posso immaginare che un cinese lo faccia, dato che non conosce il sistema dei verbi e delle sue desinenze, però non credo che sia comune.
> 
> Certo che quelli che non sanno benissimo l'italiano evitano certe forme come i congiuntivi, non essendo capac*i *di usarle o neanche conoscendole. Anche per me questi congiuntivi sono un po' "strani" talvolta, ma questo dipende soltanto dal fatto che sono assolutamente diversi da quelli che conosco io.
> 
> Può darsi che ci sono dei tedeschi che parlano così, ma saranno turisti che cercano di ordinare qualcosa senza fare sentire che sono stranieri  Comunque è una cosa davvero turistica - mi spiego: coll'infinit*o* parla il turista che cerca soltanto la parola desiderata  ("mangiare gelato! per favore!") senza sapere niente della lingua. (A mio parere non è, dunque, uno straniero colto. Se fosse colto ed interessato in lingua e cultura, si sarebbe comprato anche una piccola sistemazione delle desinenze almeno del presente.) E questo modo di farsi capire non dipende dalle nazionalità. Essendo uno straniero, ognuno parlerà così quasi ovunque. (Gli italiani in Spagna non valgono ...)
> 
> Tra l'altro penso che non sia giusto utilizzare i tedeschi come esempio per la barbarie. A parte il turismo ci sono più tedeschi che italiani che cercano di imparare altre lingue, ed è una cosa che si potrebbe apprezzare. La vostra grammatica fa orror*e* a loro, credetem*i*, e sarebbe più utile dargli una mano invece di prenderli in giro. Non dà lode agli italiani che spesso non hanno pazienza né voglia di spiegare qualcosa a chi cerca di capirlo. Questo bel forum era sempre un grande aiuto per me, quando non sono riuscito a ricevere delle risposte utili dagli italiani vicini a me, e quando devo leggere queste str... qua, mi fa quasi male. Perdonatemi, pertanto, aver "amplificato" questa discussione.
> 
> Uno di qwesti teteskhi



Secondo me non è questione di cultura o ignoranza. Conosco una persona coltissima di madrelingua inglese che avendo molto interesse a parlare con me in italiano (e poco tempo per studiare) si inventa un italiano tutto suo e a volte usa gli infiniti (ovviamente sa benissimo che è un uso errato).


----------



## Hermocrates

Graf Zahl said:


> Tra l'altro penso che non sia giusto utilizzare i tedeschi come esempio per la barbarie. A parte il turismo ci sono più tedeschi che italiani che cercano di imparare altre lingue, ed è una cosa che si potrebbe apprezzare. La vostra grammatica fa orror a loro, credetemelo, e sarebbe più utile dargli una mano invece di prenderli in giro. Non dà lode agli italiani che spesso non hanno pazienza né voglia di spiegare qualcosa a chi cerca di capirlo. Questo bel forum era sempre un grande aiuto per me, quando non sono riuscito a ricevere delle risposte utili dagli italiani vicini a me, e quando devo leggere queste str... qua, mi fa quasi male. Perdonatemi, pertanto, aver "amplificato" questa discussione.



Sono d'accordo con te, Graf Zahl. Tra l'altro come ho detto nei miei interventi, quest'uso dell'infinito, quando c'è è esclusivamente nel caso di parlanti che non abbiano nessuna conoscenza della grammatica italiana, e non certo uno studente straniero che studia la lingua italiana. Questo non è una mia deduzione personale, è un dato rilevato negli studi linguistici raccogliendo centinaia e centinaia di interviste a parlanti stranieri, e confrontando i loro pattern linguistici con la loro lingua madre, da quanto tempo sono in Italia, se hanno mai studiato l'italiano prima, e così via. 

Le pseudo-citazioni che sono state fatte da alcuni nel thread parlando dei tedeschi sono tratte dalla cultura popolare italiana. Io per esperienza personale devo dire che non ho mai sentito un parlante tedesco usare l'infinito in italiano, e la spiegazione può essere perché, come ho detto negli interventi precedenti, l'uso dell'inifinito è legato di solito a parlanti di lingue in cui non c'è distinzione tra indicativo e infinito. Questo non è il caso del tedesco, che è una lingua flessiva proprio come l'italiano (e dalla grammatica altrettando complessa). 

Piuttosto, c'è nell'immaginario italiano questo ritratto del parlante tedesco che parla in questo modo per motivi legati a stereotipi di lunga data: mi viene a pensare ad esempio a quanto debbano a fumetti molto popolari e amati nella cultura italiana come le strisce *Sturmtruppen* di *Bonvi*. 

È diventato un topos della cultura popolare, ma è più uno stereotipo di un dato reale. Anche per questo, suggerivo un approccio un po' meno aneddotico all'argomento del thread con dati oggettivi risultati da studi seri, e un po' più "scientifico" alla cosa. O si rischia di cadere in una lista di macchiette con poca attinenza con la realtà e potezialmente offensiva... Il che mi sembra decisamente irrispettoso. 

Tra l'altro, una nota marginale per tutti: i tedeschi mediamente sono degli studenti di lingue straniere molto più diligenti e competenti degli italiani (che le lingue straniere, per un motivo o per un altro le studiano mediamente poco e male). La Germania è la patria della filologia moderna e molti linguisti che hanno contribuito agli studi di italianistica erano tedeschi. Questi stereotipi semplicisti non portano da nessuna parte.


----------



## Enloquecida

Non è un luogo comune l'utilizzo dell'infinito da parte degli stranieri. Non dimentichiamoci che le coniugazioni della nostra lingua sono tra le più complesse, quindi per un straniero è più facile ricordare ed utilizzare l'infinito che non l'esatta e l'intera coniugazione del verbo.
E'normale che uno spagnolo ha più facilità nel coniugare un verbo in italiano dal momento che entrambe sono lingue romanze, ma un inglese (che nella sua lingua ha nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi la stessa forma per tutte le persone) troverà un bel pò di difficoltà a ricordare: Io lavorai, tu lavorasti, egli lavorò, noi lavorammo, voi lavoraste, essi lavorarono.


----------



## london calling

@Graf Zahl
Chi parla è un'inglese in Italia da ben 28 anni. Sono venuta qui avendo studiato la lingua (sono laureata in italiano e francese) e ho mai parlato con l'infinito neanch'io . Il fatto che gli stranieri lo facciano (e lo fanno, per mia esperienza diretta) non vuol dire che sono ignoranti, ma che non hanno mai studiato la lingua. Non c'entra la cultura. Non so se hai letto il mio primo post, dove racconto un fatto veramente accaduto: la persona che ha detto quelle frasi di lauree ne aveva ben due!

Comunque, non te la prendere...anche noi inglesi veniamo spesso presi in giro per come parliamo, per come mangiamo, per il nostro "imperialismo", per la nostra freddezza ecc.  E' un fatto che accade in tutti i paesi. Non mi dire che in Germania non prendete in giro gli stranieri e non avete stereotipi!

A proposito, anche la vostra grammatica fa orrore ....a scuola era il mio incubo!

Edit: giusto, Hermo e Enloquecida!


----------



## Einstein

Vorrei ribadire il motivo per cui ho iniziato questo thread. Per gli italiani la forma base del verbo è l'infinito, ma questo lo sanno perché hanno imparato fin dalla scuola elementare che è così. Lo straniero colto cercherà il verbo sul dizionario e troverà l'infinito, d'accordo.
Ma chi impara per la strada userà la forma più sentita. Dice Enloquecida che 





> per un straniero è più facile ricordare ed utilizzare l'infinito che non l'esatta e l'intera coniugazione del verbo.


Questo è un ragionamento basato sul fatto che Enloquecida ha studiato l'italiano e sa cos'è l'infinito. Secondo me, invece, lo straniero che non sa il significato delle varie voci del verbo, *e nemmeno dell'infinito*, sceglierà una forma qualsiasi, non necessariamente l'infinito, che è già più complesso del presente e non è la forma più sentita. Nel labirinto "lavorai, lavorasti, lavorò, lavorammo, lavoraste, lavorarono", perché dovrebbe preferire "lavorare"?

Per questo ho posto la domanda: l'uso dell'infinito dallo straniero che ha imparato l'italiano per la strada corrisponde all'esperienza reale o è solo un luogo comune basato sul ragionamento di chi sa già l'italiano? Finora i foreros si sono concentrati sulla spiegazione del perché dovrebbe essere così secondo loro; vorrei che qualcuno dicesse: "Ascoltavo dei cinesi/senegalesi/arabi e ho notato...".


----------



## Hermocrates

Einstein said:


> Finora i foreros si sono concentrati sulla spiegazione del perché dovrebbe essere così secondo loro; vorrei che qualcuno dicesse: "Ascoltavo dei cinesi/senegalesi/arabi e ho notato...".



Ma no, Einstein. Oltre a LC, sia io che Paul abbiamo citato esperienza personale (oltre a riflessioni o dati di terza mano e/o linguistici)

Esperienza personale:



нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> A livello di esperienza quotidiana, io ho notato sia l'uso dell'infinito che della terza persona singolare dell'indicativo, ma devo dire più spesso della terza singolare.
> 
> Ho ricordo in particolare di parlanti sinofoni che usano la terza singolare, e parlanti nord africani che usano l'infinito, ma questo è limitatissimo a quello che ricordo di incontri casuali con questi parlanti (strada, ristoranti, negozi, etc), e non so nulla di loro che possa aiutare a contestualizzare un po'.



Io in particolare ho avuto a che fare con sinofoni (parlanti di cinese) in Lombardia (come penso anche Paul), e parlanti originari di stati africani in Toscana.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Ti posso assicurare che spesso è proprio così: i Cinesi soprattutto parlano tutto ad infiniti.




Piuttosto, mi viene in mente che sarebbe interessante avere delle esperienze dirette da degli insegnanti madrelingua italiani che insegnano italiano a stranieri (in Italia o all'estero). Loro potrebbero offrire degli esempi "quotidiani" più corposi, avendo a che fare tutti i giorni con la questione della didattica a stranieri e saprebbero raccontarci in dettaglio le differenze nella lingua usata da studenti di madrelingua diversa e a diversi livelli di apprendimento e/o integrazione. 

Mi è capitato di parlare con una insegnante che insegnava italiano a bambini immigrati e aveva una classe mista (asiatici, sudamericani, africani). Quello che mi aveva raccontato era che gli asiatici avevano più difficoltà nell'uso della grammatica italiana dei sudamericani (quasi tutti ispanofoni) e degli africani (molti del quali francofoni). 

Però sarebbe interessante sentire di prima mano le esperienze di qualche insegnante.


----------



## Einstein

> Ma no, Einstein. Oltre a LC, sia io che Paul abbiamo citato esperienza personale (oltre a riflessioni o dati di terza mano e/o linguistici).


Hai ragione, Hermo, ho brontolato troppo, ma nota che fra te, *london calling* e *Paul*, solo Paul è un nativo. Vorrei sentire più esperienze personali dai nativi.
Dici giustamente:


> Piuttosto, mi viene in mente che sarebbe interessante avere delle esperienze dirette da degli insegnanti madrelingua italiani che insegnano italiano a stranieri (in Italia o all'estero). Loro potrebbero offrire degli esempi "quotidiani" più corposi...


Sono pienamente d'accordo.
Aggiungo un pensiero: se un italiano va a vivere in Egitto e impara l'arabo per la strada, imitando i suoni che sente, userà la forma base del verbo, tipo l'infinito? La saprà individuare fra tutte le varie inflessioni? E' inutile che un egiziano colto dica "siccome non sa le coniugazioni, dirà xxxx, perché è quello l'infinito"; lo sa lui, non lo sa l'italiano.


----------



## Hermocrates

Einstein said:


> Hai ragione, Hermo, ho brontolato troppo, ma nota che fra te, *london calling* e *Paul*, solo Paul è un nativo. Vorrei sentire più esperienze personali dai nativi.



Spero sia un complimento per il mio inglese. 

Sono bilingue (nativo) italo-inglese ma essere bilingue non mi rende meno madrelingua di italiano, spero?


----------



## Einstein

нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> Spero sia un complimento per il mio inglese.
> 
> Sono bilingue (nativo) italo-inglese ma essere bilingue non mi rende meno madrelingua di italiano, spero?


E' vero; diciamo che Paul è l'unico puro sangue...


----------



## Hermocrates

Einstein said:


> E' vero; diciamo che Paul è l'unico puro sangue...



Questo tuttavia sul piano umano mi addolora profondamente. 
Al di là del mio essere un mezzo-mezzo culturalmente, ti posso assicurare che parlo l'italiano dalla mia infanzia, e ne ho un livello di competenza che lascio giudicare ai "purosangue". 

---


----------



## infinite sadness

london calling said:


> ... e non ho mai parlato con l'infinito neanch'io. (meglio: _"neanche io ho mai parlato con l'infinito_)


 tipico errore da vero inglese.

Un'altra cosa carina è l'aver notato che, a volte, i non italiani considerano i siciliani "non italiani".


----------



## london calling

infinite sadness said:


> tipico errore da vero inglese. Modestia a parte!
> 
> Un'altra cosa carina è l'aver notato che, a volte, i non italiani considerano i siciliani "non italiani". Io non avrei mai detto una cosa del genere; mio suocero era di Palermo, quindi ho una serie di parenti acquisiti che sono siculi doc! Evviva la Sicilia (e i siculi e i vostri dialetti che mi fanno morire!)


----------



## PeppeDiMonte

Nella mia madrelingua abbiamo doppia negazione, come nell'italiano.
Comunque, faccio lo stesso errore (tra gli altri), visto che l'inglese e mia seconda lingua.



infinite sadness said:


> tipico errore da vero inglese.
> 
> Un'altra cosa carina è l'aver notato che, a volte, i non italiani considerano i siciliani "non italiani".


----------



## Einstein

Spero di aver chiarito con Hermocrates via PM che non volevo affatto offenderlo, anzi!
Comunque, consultando amici/parenti/vicini sono arrivato alla conclusione che lo straniero che non sa l'italiano usa principalmente il presente (non necessariamente corretto) e un passato fatto del participio passato senza verbo ausiliare (io fatto, lui andato), ma non l'infinito! Qualcuno concorda?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sicuramente sono modi alternativi per una possibile comunicazione, ma secondo me richiede meno sforzo l'infinito.

Penso che sia una scelta personale, nel senso che ogni persona usa la forma che secondo il suo giudizio possa creare meno possibilità di equivoci presso l'interlocutore, delegando ad esso lo sforzo di comprensione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> Comunque, consultando amici/parenti/vicini sono arrivato alla conclusione che lo straniero che non sa l'italiano usa principalmente il presente (non necessariamente corretto) e un passato fatto del participio passato senza verbo ausiliare (io fatto, lui andato), ma non l'infinito! Qualcuno concorda?



Direi: *io andare *(che significa: io vado, io andrò, e tutte le sfumature di presente e futuro) e *io andato* (tempo passato generico).
Ovviamente condizionale e congiuntivo sono due cibi italiani che non si consumano nei relativi paesi di origine


----------



## Enloquecida

Einstein said:


> Vorrei ribadire il motivo per cui ho iniziato questo thread. Per gli italiani la forma base del verbo è l'infinito, ma questo lo sanno perché hanno imparato fin dalla scuola elementare che è così. Lo straniero colto cercherà il verbo sul dizionario e troverà l'infinito, d'accordo.
> Ma chi impara per la strada userà la forma più sentita. Dice Enloquecida che
> Questo è un ragionamento basato sul fatto che Enloquecida ha studiato l'italiano e sa cos'è l'infinito. Secondo me, invece, lo straniero che non sa il significato delle varie voci del verbo, *e nemmeno dell'infinito*, sceglierà una forma qualsiasi, non necessariamente l'infinito, che è già più complesso del presente e non è la forma più sentita. Nel labirinto "lavorai, lavorasti, lavorò, lavorammo, lavoraste, lavorarono", perché dovrebbe preferire "lavorare"?
> 
> Per questo ho posto la domanda: l'uso dell'infinito dallo straniero che ha imparato l'italiano per la strada corrisponde all'esperienza reale o è solo un luogo comune basato sul ragionamento di chi sa già l'italiano? Finora i foreros si sono concentrati sulla spiegazione del perché dovrebbe essere così secondo loro; vorrei che qualcuno dicesse: "Ascoltavo dei cinesi/senegalesi/arabi e ho notato...".


 
Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, cercherò di essere più chiara allora: è normale ed ovvio che se uno straniero impara ad utilizzare le diverse coniugazioni dei verbi italiani non avrà più bisogno dell'infinito, ma se uno straniero si accinge per la prima volta all'italiano ed ha con sè soltanto un vocabolario per farsi comprendere troverà in esso l'infinito del verbo lavorare e non l'intera coniugazione naturalmente, quindi gli verrà più facile dire: Io "lavorare" in Italia, anzichè "Io Lavoro in Italia".

Perchè uno spagnolo non ha difficoltà nell'imparare le coniugazioni dei verbi dell'Italiano? Perchè egli nella sua lingua utilizza una coniugazione formalmente simile a quella dell'Italiano e quindi avrà meno difficoltà rispetto ad un cinese o ad un polacco.
Se io sono polacca ed arrivo in Italia mi verrà più facile aprire il vocabolario, trovare il verbo che è all'infinito e comunicare inizialmente con esso.


----------



## autap6

Buon giorno a tutti

Io ho imparato l'italiano e fin dall'inizio ho imparato i verbi come si doveva. Ma forse è stato così perché anche nella mia lingua madre (francese) abbiamo tutte queste forme per i verbi.

Per quanto agli stranieri che ho sentito parlare italiano (sono stato sei anni in Italia - gli anni più belli della mia vita), non ho mai sentito "io andare" o qualcosa del genere.

Pero, devo dire que per gli inglesi non deve essere tan facile, almeno all'inizio. Visto che hanno solo alcune forme per i verbi, forse sono loro che diranno più facilmente "io andare" per "I go"...

Patrick


----------



## Enloquecida

autap6 said:


> Buon giorno a tutti
> 
> Io ho imparato l'italiano e fin dall'inizio ho imparato i verbi come si doveva. Ma forse è stato così perché anche nella mia lingua madre (francese) abbiamo tutte queste forme per i verbi.
> 
> Per quanto agli stranieri che ho sentito parlare italiano (sono stato sei anni in Italia - gli anni più belli della mia vita), non ho mai sentito "io andare" o qualcosa del genere.
> 
> Pero, devo dire que per gli inglesi non deve essere tan facile, almeno all'inizio. Visto che hanno solo alcune forme per i verbi, forse sono loro che diranno più facilmente "io andare" per "I go"...
> 
> Patrick


 
Hai confermato la mia tesi, infatti il francese, assieme allo spagnolo e all'italiano, è una lingua romanza.
L'inglese non lo è ed è per questo che sarà più facile sentire un inglese che dice: "Io lavorare" che non un francese o uno spagnolo.


----------



## jazyk

Lo stesso fenomeno l'ho già osservato in portoghese, in spagnolo e pure in inglese, non è qualcosa di unico per l'italiano. Sembra che la gente comune associ il parlare straniero all'uso dell'infinito (e in qui in America Latina anche agli indigeni che hanno poca domestichezza con lo spagnolo o il portoghese).


----------



## Pacalito

Salve,

Concordo con quanti hanno affermato che l'utilizzo di forme verbali "semplificate" dipenda dalla base grammaticale dello straniero che si trova in Italia.
Non so se avete mai notato che i madrelingua arabi (spesso senza la conoscenza di altre lingue romanze) utilizzano la coniugazione del presente alla terza singolare: "io va", "io vive" oppure del passato senza l'utilizzo dell'ausiliare: "io stato", "io partito" o "io andato".
In arabo si utilizza come base per la coniugazione del presente la terza persona per cui credo sia molto probabile che i madrelingua arabi traducano per analogia. Il passato invece è tempo solo e si aggiunge alla radice del verbo la desinenza "-tu", forse per asssonanza con il nostro participio che finisce in "-to" utilizzano il participio semplice invece del composto.


----------

